# Where am I



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

???


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Utah ?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The* Union Pacific Railroad Museum* Explore Railroad History! Located in historic downtown Council Bluffs, Iowa, on the Missouri River?


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Wow good job!!! (Ogden Utah)


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Retirement road trip! the 26 is a beast if a machine


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Here's another one that seemed to capture attention recently...


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Severn said:


> Here's another one that seemed to capture attention recently...
> 
> View attachment 580694


Glad to see they restored the nose cluster, when I went there in 2008 it was plated completely over


----------



## NorthwestPennsyGuy (12 mo ago)

Severn said:


> ???
> View attachment 580688


i always loved the GTELs i am centainly gonna get one if i model union pacific but right now i am modeling Pennsylvania


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Ogden has a nice collection, most of its in decent shape, unfortunately the way everything is displayed it’s hard to photograph, I need to get back sometime to check out the Rio Grande tunnel motor they’ve got since my last visit


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

Track jockey have you ever been to proviso yard in Chicago?


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Oh yeah, plenty of times, it’s been awhile since the last time, whenever I’ve had to go there I always spend a couple hours roaming around, go to the diesel ramp and the engine ready tracks found some gems there before


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Here's another ... I agree they ought to run these things up and down the rail line there. I'd get a ticket!


----------



## NorthwestPennsyGuy (12 mo ago)

Severn said:


> Here's another ... I agree they ought to run these things up and down the rail line there. I'd get a ticket!
> View attachment 580962


i love those old DDA40X locomotives


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

Trackjockey05 said:


> Oh yeah, plenty of times, it’s been awhile since the last time, whenever I’ve had to go there I always spend a couple hours roaming around, go to the diesel ramp and the engine ready tracks found some gems there before


I am servicing the railcar movers there and in the other yard to the south. I worked 18 1/2 hours Thursday on one of them


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Jscullans said:


> I am servicing the railcar movers there and in the other yard to the south. I worked 18 1/2 hours Thursday on one of them


That’s a long day, it’s been some time since I’ve been there, we don’t have our quarterly meetings since Covid , so it’s been near 2 years


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

It's too bad my camera work isn't better and we were only there quite briefly. But lots of stuff to take pics of ...


----------



## NorthwestPennsyGuy (12 mo ago)

Severn said:


> It's too bad my camera work isn't better and we were only there quite briefly. But lots of stuff to take pics of ...
> 
> View attachment 580986


Tals ekal ytic rennurtnorf


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

You spelled Salt wrong backwards…should be Tlas….😁


----------



## NorthwestPennsyGuy (12 mo ago)

Old_Hobo said:


> You spelled Salt wrong backwards…should be Tlas….😁


whoops


----------

